# Kimi ni Todoke



## Brian (Mar 25, 2010)

Kimi ni Todoke





> This story is centered around a girl named Kuronuma Sawako who is nicknamed Sadako (ghost girl from "The Ring") by her classmates because of her scary face and demeanor. She greatly admires Kazehaya-kun from afar, he is "100% refreshing" and is able to draw in people with his personality. Unlike her facial expressions, she yearns to make friends and live as a normal student. Gradually, she starts to affect those around her, including Kazehaya-kun...



*Author/Artist:* Shiina Karuho

*Genre:* Romance, School life, Shoujo, Slice of life, Comedy

*Online Viewing:* 
                              Link removed


----------



## Smoke (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, someone made it, nice.


Se let's start.

Ch41, ShoutaXSawako = canon.


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally, took them long enough. I have to hand it to Sawako for actually confessing in the first place, that's never easy for anyone to do, much less someone like her. Pretty classic way of asking a girl to be with you, I kind of expected something like that from Kazehaya.

I wonder what Kurumi will think of all of this, my first impression is that she might just be jealous once again.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

Wait there is a chapter 41 scan out there?! Where?!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2010)

Since the anime is so damn awesome and it follows the manga really closely (yes I've checked) I'm going to wait before reading the manga. I'm definitely going to read it once the anime finishes.


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2010)

^Which is soon, so perfect timing.



Corran said:


> Wait there is a chapter 41 scan out there?! Where?!



Here's the chapter 20 trillion ants


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

^Thankyou so much for that 

 "Let me think about it"


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Pin was awesome as always in this chap. I not surprised she took the marriage proposal seriously.


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2010)

42 is out 

Gosh I love Pin, he's so hilarious! 
Pin:  did I just say something super awesome?! 
:rofl


----------



## Omolara (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, Pin is amazing.

I think I'm going to react like Sawako every time I hear something good.

"Let me think about it."


----------



## Godot (Mar 29, 2010)

Didn't realise there was a thread made.

But Pin, as usual, made this chapter godly. "Did I just say something super awesome?"


----------



## Brian (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I'm glad Kurumi didn't take the jealous route and actually defended Sawako, I still feel bad for that she had to witness the whole thing last chapter. And lol Pin, trying to reduce Kazehaya and Sawako happy moments. I'm surprise people front her school is still treating her as someone who uses black magic


----------



## Sawako (Apr 2, 2010)

I just caught up with the manga now that the anime ended, and it's so amazing! pek About time those two got together.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 10, 2010)

New chapter is out!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, such a random confession from Ryu! That what makes him so awesome!


----------



## Kamizage (Apr 10, 2010)

Kinda lame the anime ended =/
didn't even find out until today, so I caught up on the manga instead.


----------



## Brian (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow was not expecting that confession from Ryu  I figured it would have been a bigger deal than that.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this manga. So sweet. pek


----------



## Smoke (Apr 28, 2010)

Chap 44 is pretty awesome.

There's weren't new events, just a recap...but from Kazehaya's pov. 


Definitely awesome chap.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapters 45-48 have come out over the past couple months.

Sawako could not be any cuter in chapter 48


----------



## Sawako (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this manga. Sawako and Kazehaya are so adorable. pek


----------



## kyochi (Sep 25, 2010)

^ Cute set. 

My god, I'm around 8 chapters behind. lol 
I need to catch up, asap!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2011)

54 and 55 are out.



 They're on a school trip. Pretty awesome chaps.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

bump!  how often is this released?


----------



## Vasp (Mar 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> bump!  how often is this released?



Not very often, every few weeks maybe? The group that has been doing it has been releasing 2 chapters at a time recently, but who knows how long that will last. Plus each chapter is pretty long as is. You can somewhat keep track of em here: Chapter 48


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks  yea i checked, they're working on chap 56. and i cant wait to see the anime


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't know this thread existed. It's good they're finally giving yano some attention now.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

yea we need to keep it up!  yea its a good manga. i like the route they're going in atm


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2011)

hahaha they should've gone on the trip before confessing  it'd be hilarious if their well-meaning friends locked them up in a hotel room or something XD well, even now they'd be embarrassed but they're together now so it's not gonna be as funny if that happens.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2011)

thatd be nuts XD nah i think the trip is the time for other confessions


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

from Seiren at SnP

KnT Chapter 56

Chapter Cover is Ryu and Chizu back to back :heehee






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

just read it here 

Ch.70-71


----------



## Ender (Mar 14, 2011)

KISSING SCENE?!  WAAAT?!


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

Link removed

new chapter! 

edit:

Good chapter. I think I know what's going on in Yano's head. I think she isn't feeling serious about her current bf and she's wondering if someone like her can ever like anyone seriously. Hence why she asks Pin the question, as he seems to be flirty all the time. LOL @ Kuruimi  and daww at KazexSawa moments. Interesting developments for Chizu and Ryu too


----------



## Ceria (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, just saw the new todoke chapter, i'm not getting a good feeling from Ayane's so called romance with this new guy. The whole chapter was a Pin X ayane fest and this guy kissing her seemed real out of place.


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2011)

yea i dont think its gonna last between them =/


----------



## Sawako (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor Ayane has never felt love even when Pin has  I'm sure she'll find someone someday though.


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2011)

is it just me or is ayanexpin feel like its gonna happen?


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2011)

was it just me who thinks that she has a thing for Pin? I seriously thought she was jealous when he said he had liked someone... maybe I'm wrong. I'll reread the thing when I get a chance.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea, I think she might.


And from the beginning, that relationship has been implied.


----------



## Ender (Mar 28, 2011)

agreed. and it wasn't jealousy i dont think..but a revelation sorta look.


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2011)

I sorta got this idea from the "hot" look that Pin had at that time, you know, with hair down. I didn't even recognize him XD Usually that signals some romantic feelings. Besides, she reproached him for flirting with the tour guide. I'm not seeing anything from his side though.


----------



## Ender (Mar 28, 2011)

hmm it'll develop i think...he could just be waiting for her to grow up  mentally/physically?


----------



## zuul (Mar 29, 2011)

^Ayane is clearly the more mature character of the show. She's more mature than Pin for sure. But waiting for her to grow up a bit is certainly not a bad thing.

Pin with the hair down is so hot. pek

Ayane you've got good taste in man.


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

she's mature but i think when it comes to relationships she's still lacking, which is what pin is waiting for.


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah she had too much of those where she didn't really like her boyfriends


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

GAAAH  i want another chap T__T


----------



## Ceria (Mar 29, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> is it just me or is ayanexpin feel like its gonna happen?



Just the expression on her face during the kiss sealed it for me.


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

-rereads- looks like she was heading somewhere at the end...to break it off w/her current bf? 

i analyzed the manga/pairings in my dreams last night and it was interesting.

sawako/kaze - the new/shy couple: they're each others first crushes and they got together and have to work for the relationship

ryu/chizu - the childhood friends couple: they already know each other as much as 2 ppl can (cept physically ofc) and now they have to work towards that and their obv feelings for each (mainly on chizu's part, as ryu is just waiting for her)

pin/ayane - the adult couple: the obvious adults (despite pins behavior) in the circle of friends. obv suited for each other, they just have to work to get there. im sure ayane has already fallen for pin. this could be pin's arc to fall for her? or maybe later


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

I fight monsters in my dreams and win, I'm that cool


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

i can control my dreams  i win


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

me too


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

its on


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

no he always comes prepared

57 RAW 

edit: i've never been so pissed off in my life!!! :rage :rage :rage :rage :rage WTF WAS THAT?!?!?!?! HOW DO U END IT LIKE THAT?!?!?!? -RAMPAGE!!!!!-

sidenote: interesting chap...cant wait for trans...lots of developments it seems...


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2011)

Just for you

57 SCAN


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2011)

She doesn't think of Kadzehayia as "hers" yet, hense her embarrassment. No Pin/Ayane moments


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF WHY DID IT CUT OFF THERE!? AND WTH IS CHIZU DOING?  STUBBORN GIRL


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2011)

Just read 57 the other day and finally caught up, it's such a cute manga 

Hopefully there will be some development for Ryu and Chizu soon 

I'm kind of surprised at the Pin and Ayane potential romance, it seems weird (since he does seem quite a bit older), but they seem kind of cute together too.


----------



## Smoke (May 22, 2011)

THIS ENTIRE FUCKING CHAPTER


----------



## Xnr (May 22, 2011)

I was expecting the Ayane-Pin development to happen off-panel and for them to be shown together. It's the typical mature girl with an older guy thing. I guess I haven't read enough (any..) shoujo manga (until now).


----------



## Smoke (May 22, 2011)

Normally you'd be right, but this manga likes to take its time.


So I'm sure, it'll happen, just over time.


----------



## Ender (May 23, 2011)

defeating it

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! -bashes in a thousand walls-!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2011)

Yeah this manga does move slow, but it's kind of nice how it focuses so much on details and such.  Plus I'd rather see them actually get together than just be together.  



-Ender- said:


> former assistant's
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! -bashes in a thousand walls-!!!!!!



New chapter   Will go read later tonight


----------



## Raptor (May 24, 2011)

Sen said:


> Yeah this manga does move slow



It's moving a lot faster than other monthly mangas.  Ah! megami-sama comes to mind.  I mean it took the lame main character like... 15 years to say that he loves Belldandy


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

I don't really read many monthly manga so I guess it's hard to compare.  Although at least it's always a lot of pages 

Anyway, as for the chapter itself 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  Frustrating for all the pairings.  It seems like Chizu realizes that she is jealous though and might come to admit her feelings for Ryu.  And so close for the kiss with Sawako and Kazehaya


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Yano-chin  she saw how embarrassed and excited Sawako was and she looked so sad comparing her matter-of-fact kisses to Sawako's -attempted- kiss.

And oh I didn't think they'll kiss then XD it's too soon for them. And since it's shoujo, a kiss should be more ... meaningfull. There has to be some pretext or a feeling.


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's true, she doesn't seem happy at all with her "relationship" in general.    I felt bad for Chizu too since she seemed so out of it.  

I see, I guess that's true   I don't read much shoujo but I suppose most manga take forever with romantic things anyway.  Perhaps by the end of the trip though if they have some moment.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2011)

"Tempting me to attack by using a 90th level Kido as a decoy...Then burning me from the inside out with a technique you developed yourself...  If it was anyone other than myself.. No, anyone other than myself after subjugating the Hogyoku, then this battle would have most likely been over."

CHAP 59


----------



## Vasp (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking just last night that we hadn't gotten a chapter in a while. A lovely surprise this morning!


----------



## Corran (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh Ryu  I always love reading stuff with Ryu involved. Such a straight forward character 
But some great developments all round I think


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

The ending seemed really...sad. Kazehaya and Sawako are so far away from each other in that ending scene D:


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

chapter one


----------



## AsunA (Sep 19, 2012)

No one's reading this anymore?  Finally some kissing after 72 freaking chapters :')


----------



## Ender (Sep 19, 2012)

we've been doing the discussing here mostly:


----------



## Idol (Sep 13, 2013)

*Kimi ni Todoke #83 Raw: *


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2013)

*Kimi ni Todoke 84 Raw*

*Chapter 8*


----------



## Sands (Oct 22, 2013)

It's rather slow moving, and really detail-focused but I rather like the series. It's above all sweet, and captures that sort of innocent first love. Plus I love the character development, and how it progresses quite naturally.

I really love the friendship between the three girls. Plus, it was interesting seeing the parents these past few chapters.

Though I still don't know what I think of Kent. I flip flop in my opinion of him but I love ayane.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2013)

It didn't even hit him.


----------



## rajin (Nov 14, 2013)

*Kimi ni Todoke 85 Raw*: colour double image joined.


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2013)

*Kimi ni Todoke 86 Raw*

*Chapter 62+63*


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2014)

*Kimi ni Todoke 87  Raw*

*coursing*


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2014)

well that looked serious....break-up time??


----------



## rajin (Mar 13, 2014)

*Kimi ni Todoke 88 Raw : 1 Colour and 1 double page joined.*
*Chapter 75-77*


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 13, 2014)

That confession


----------



## Idol (Apr 16, 2014)

*Kimi ni Todoke #89 Raw: *


----------



## Ender (May 31, 2015)

Chap 98

Chapter 46


----------



## Cord (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh my god... Chi and Ryu...


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2015)

Just caught up to this again. 

Holy shit, Kazehaya has become a fucking wreck. 

As soon as Kuronuma is not around for a few seconds he faints.


----------



## Impact (Sep 8, 2015)

Xin is finally reading some quality


----------

